# New Tv



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just got back from our maiden voyage with our new TV. The 1500 suburban broke down one to many times for us so it was time to trade her in. Boy what a difference towing with a 3/4 ton.









russ


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, they're nice, aren't they?









Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, we just got back from our first trip towing with our 3/4 ton burb too. It is quite amazing the difference. I didn't feel so much a difference in pulling ability as much as stability. For the first time, I felt like I had complete control over the TT. Very good feeling!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What size engine did you get. The 6.0 or 8.1. Did it come with 4:10 gears? Does not really matter, I was just curious.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> What size engine did you get. The 6.0 or 8.1. Did it come with 4:10 gears? Does not really matter, I was just curious.


6.0 engine as they don't offer the 8.1 anymore. think it's the 3.73 rear end but not 100% from what I read on gm site it's rated to pull 9700.

Russ


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

NAturedog2 said:


> What size engine did you get. The 6.0 or 8.1. Did it come with 4:10 gears? Does not really matter, I was just curious.


6.0 engine as they don't offer the 8.1 anymore. think it's the 3.73 rear end but not 100% from what I read on gm site it's rated to pull 9700.

Russ
[/quote]

Congrats!!!! They are NICE!!!









Time to update that Signature......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scott C said:


> Hey, we just got back from our first trip towing with our 3/4 ton burb too. It is quite amazing the difference. I didn't feel so much a difference in pulling ability as much as stability. For the first time, I felt like I had complete control over the TT. Very good feeling!


More 3/4 ton converts!








You just don't believe it until you try it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Just got back from our maiden voyage with our new TV. The 1500 suburban broke down one to many times for us so it was time to trade her in. Boy what a difference towing with a 3/4 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, man! Most everyone, myself included, cannot believe how much difference it makes when they go from 1/2-ton to 3/4-ton. It isn't just the power upgrade, but more the suspension, which is better able to handle that big tail back there that's trying to wag the dog! And having a beefier power train (tranny/rear end) gives me more peace of mind - kinda related to the "breaking down" thing you referred to.

Glad you got something you like. Towing will be much less stressful from here on out!

Mike


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

One more to chime in on the benefits of the 3/4 ton and a 'burb to boot!!

Now when are you going to start doing all of the mods to the 'burb?









azthroop


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got the 8.1 and I can really tell the difference over our 1500 w/ the 5.7.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

x2


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cant tell the difference?????? You guys must live in a flat state. My burb with a 5.3 was a pig in the mountains. My 8.1 with 4:10 gears pulls the 5 of us and all the crap 2 teenage girls can pack in a camper up a 9% grade at 65mph and never blink. I pass cars like they are stopped. Even on flat ground I can merge faster then most cars onto the interstate. I find it hard to belive you cant tell the difference, I noticed from the first hill I came too.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Cant tell the difference?????? You guys must live in a flat state. My burb with a 5.3 was a pig in the mountains. My 8.1 with 4:10 gears pulls the 5 of us and all the crap 2 teenage girls can pack in a camper up a 9% grade at 65mph and never blink. I pass cars like they are stopped. Even on flat ground I can merge faster then most cars onto the interstate. I find it hard to belive you cant tell the difference, I noticed from the first hill I came too.


I can definitely tell the difference. Like others have said not only power pulling but there is a ton less sway and bounce.

Russ


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the club. It's hard to appreciate the difference of the bigger Burbs until you try one. I wish they would pop one out in a deisel. Been hearin talk but not out yet.







----Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> Welcome to the club. It's hard to appreciate the difference of the bigger Burbs until you try one. I wish they would pop one out in a deisel. Been hearin talk but not out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do not have enough room for the tranny to do the diesel i hear.......... A local shop will do one for you but they need to do a minimum of a 2" lift to fit the tranny on the new body style.....


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's an article about a diesel conversion for a Suburban/Yukon. From what I've read Chevy/GM, Ford and Dodge have all given up on the smaller diesels. Given their money problems I wouldn't expect to see one in something like a Suburban for many years.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/chevy/0904dp_2005_gmc_yukon/duramax_diesel_engine.html


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

[quote name='MJRey' date='04 October 2009 - 05:43 PM' timestamp='1254692605' post='366331']
Here's an article about a diesel conversion for a Suburban/Yukon. From what I've read Chevy/GM, Ford and Dodge have all given up on the smaller diesels. Given their money problems I wouldn't expect to see one in something like a Suburban for many years.

Just what I'd love to do to my Burb but she's too old for them and I don't have that kind of $$$. If I had what they want to do the conversion I could buy a nice one ton. Really cool stuff though. ---Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Youll be darn lucky to even buy a new suburban in a few years. With the new emission standards just around the corner, they will be gone.

Carey


----------

